# Should Max/normal Ether/Elixirs be sold in Poke Marts?



## I liek Squirtles (Nov 26, 2011)

These items are insanely useful, albeit rare. Do you think it would be a good idea? Personally, I think they should be sold at a rather high price.


----------



## Spatz (Nov 26, 2011)

if I'm understanding what your asking, then yes they should. 

Ether: 1000
Max Ether: 2500
Elixr: 2000
Max Elixr: 3000

Something like that me thinks


----------



## Dar (Nov 26, 2011)

Lirris said:


> if I'm understanding what your asking, then yes they should.
> 
> Ether: 1000
> Max Ether: 2500
> ...


These seem like resonable prices.


----------



## Alxprit (Nov 26, 2011)

Well, technically, considering what they're sold for, they'd be worth this much.

Ether - 1200
Max Ether - 2000
Elixir - 3000
Max Elixir - 4500


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 26, 2011)

No. They're not supposed to be readily available so you will use them _sparingly._

Get some Leppa Berries if you want to have a steady supply.


----------



## Spatz (Nov 27, 2011)

Coloursfall said:


> No. They're not supposed to be readily available so you will use them _sparingly._
> 
> Get some Leppa Berries if you want to have a steady supply.


Real easy in B/W if no dream world...


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes to title


----------



## Superbird (Nov 27, 2011)

Not the max ones, just the regular ones. And I'm incredibly for that.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 27, 2011)

Lirris said:


> Real easy in B/W if no dream world...


Sucks to be you then, the game doesn't have to spoon feed you, you know.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 27, 2011)

Superbird said:


> Not the max ones, just the regular ones. And I'm incredibly for that.


Yeah, the Maxes should be like Max Revives.

And the normal Ethers should be introduced at, say, 3/4 gym, and Elixirs at 7/8 gym.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 27, 2011)

just ... use your PP sparingly. train your entire party. running out of PP before you can get to the pokémon center isn't really a common occurrence, unless you insist on defeating every wild pokémon or something.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 27, 2011)

Ethers/Elixirs are more for tackling Gyms/E4 than everday use.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 27, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Ethers/Elixirs are more for tackling Gyms/E4 than everday use.


I've never ran out of PP in an e4/Gym and I did a single-Pokemon run once.

You need to suck _really bad_ to do that.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 27, 2011)

Coloursfall said:


> I've never ran out of PP in an e4/Gym and I did a single-Pokemon run once.
> 
> You need to suck _really bad_ to do that.


>:\

I never said anything about running out of /ALL/ your PP.

Often, though, you would run out on one of your leads' main moves a bit in.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Nov 27, 2011)

I'd say yes to normals, no to maxes. I've burned up my entire supply of PP restoring items because I do competitive battling, and to grind a Pokemon to level 100 I insist on using it to kill the entire Elite4; unfortunately it almost never has enough PP to do that.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Nov 27, 2011)

I wouldn't oppose it, but they should be very expensive so that players don't abuse them and Pokémon Centers aren't rendered useless.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 27, 2011)

Pokemon Centers will never be useless because they heal your entire party for free. There is no item that can do that.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Nov 27, 2011)

hopeandjoy said:


> Pokemon Centers will never be useless because they heal your entire party for free. There is no item that can do that.


Good point!

But Sacred Ash has a similar effect to PC (fully revives all fainted Pokémon). It's so absurdly rare it doesn't count, however.


----------



## speedblader03 (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, however, I think it should be done like revives, and sell the normal ones late in the game at a high price, while keeping the max/better ones rare and limited.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 30, 2011)

it would be interesting to add bitter herbal medicine with the effect, though!


----------



## M&F (Nov 30, 2011)

sreservoir said:


> it would be interesting to add bitter herbal medicine with the effect, though!


> Max power Frustration
> Never run out of PP

Brillant.


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 30, 2011)

Sure, why not?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Dec 1, 2011)

Ethers would be fine, but Elixirs would be overkill.


----------

